# New and need help understanding tests



## sfoss (Jan 4, 2015)

I am in the middle of a possible Crohn's diagnosis.  My GI sent me these results and said the IgA was positive for Crohn's.  Can anyone else explain what the rest mean?

Name		Value		Reference Range
ANCA Screen		NEGATIVE		NEGATIVE
Myeloperoxidase Ab (MPO)		<1.0		<1.0 AI
Proteinase-3 Antibody		<1.0		<1.0 AI
S Cerevisiae Ab IgG		16.7		U
S Cerevisiae Ab IgA		26.5		U


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 5, 2015)

sfoss;838610
Name		Value		Reference Range
ANCA Screen		NEGATIVE		NEGATIVE
Myeloperoxidase Ab (MPO)		<1.0		<1.0 AI
Proteinase-3 [wiki2="Antibody" said:
			
		

> Antibody[/wiki2]		        <1.0		<1.0 AI
> S Cerevisiae Ab IgG		16.7		U
> S Cerevisiae Ab IgA		26.5		U


I am not familiar with all you have listed above. Myeloperoxidase Ab and 
Proteinase-3 Antibody aren’t listed on the tests we have received. However…

ANCA and ASCA are used to differentiate the two main types of IBD: Crohn’s and Ulcerative Colitis. 

A positive ANCA favours a diagnosis of Ulcerative Colitis. 

A positive reading in either S Cerevisiae Ab IgG or S Cerevisiae Ab IgA (ASCA) favours a diagnosis of Crohn’s. Values equal to and greater than 25 U/ml are considered positive. 

There is always room for error in any test so if your results are matching your clinical profile then it is very likely an accurate result. 

Dusty. xxx


----------

